# 2000 JD445 K91 issues



## rlwoodlief58 (Jul 5, 2021)

So I noticed my travel pedal chattering a few days back and checked the fluid level. It was OK but I decided to changed the filter and fluid anyway. It was good until about 3 days later and there is the chatter in the pedal again. I don't see any major fluid lose. 

Any ideas?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Hydrostat I presume? They have a proportioning valve in the transmission, could be going south.


----------



## rlwoodlief58 (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply. YES, It is hydrosatic. Tuff torq K91 to be exact. I've never been in the transaxel. Would be a difficult replacement to do?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Taryl has some rebuild vids on You Tube. I get a charge out of him but he knows his stuff.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gotta love Taryl and his fake teeth... Always enjoy his video's. Humor and good knowledge together.


----------



## WWIVHobbit (2 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Taryl has some rebuild vids on You Tube. I get a charge out of him but he knows his stuff.


 I have run across a few of his vids. I tried to watch one and couldn't decide if he's doing some kind of parody or what. If he actually knows what he's doing it'll be worth another look


----------

